# Application Motel USA



## http (28 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Je pars mi-mai aux Etats-Unis pour 3 semaines.
Mon parcours inclut San Francisco, puis descente avec plusieurs étapes diverses vers San Diego, remontée vers Las Vegas et retour à Los Angeles pour retour vers Paris.

Tout ce périple va se faire en voiture et je suis à la recherche d'une bonne application me permettant de localiser rapidement des motels (la chaîne Motel 6 par exemple) autour de l'endroit où je peux me trouver en fin de journée.

J'ai déjà l'application Hotels, mais je doute fort, pour avoir effectué quelques essais sans géolocalisation (étant encore en France) que cette application me donne l'emplacement des motels. Elle affiche plutôt l'hôtellerie traditionnelle.

Quelqu'un parmi vous a-t-il déjà utilisé une telle application au USA, et le cas échéant, laquelle ?

Merci d'avance pour vos avis et conseils.


----------

